

Shervin Pishevar Announces $20 Menlo Ventures “Talent Fund” - bretthellman
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/13/shervin-pishevar-announces-20-menlo-ventures-talent-fund/

======
dedicated
Any more information on this? I caught the presentation linked from the
article, which claims you can get a decision within 72 hours. Their website
<http://www.menloventures.com/portfolio_talent.html> simply asks you to email
them without clarifying what information they want. I'm curious as to what
they're looking for in terms of application material.

What's refreshing is that they're not asking for referrals, which can slow
things down considerably and put the less networked entrepreneurs at a
disadvantage.

------
techcofounder
My company, leanlaunchlab.com was part of the first class of startups in the
Menlo Talent Fund. Happy to answer questions if you have them.

------
thinkcomp
(I know it's a typo, but I can't resist...) You know it's bad when anyone with
$20 in their pocket is launching a venture fund.

